
20 states take aim at 3D gun company, sue to get files off the Internet - jdanp
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/07/20-states-take-aim-at-3d-gun-company-sue-to-get-files-off-the-internet/
======
chiph
Easy 1st amendment win for Defense Distributed. Also, the states in the suit
will need to show they've been harmed (unlikely)

------
foxyv
Maybe Barbara Streisand should hire out as a consultant to these states...

------
flyingfences
Call me crazy, but I'm only seeing eight states listed in the article and in
the filing...

